# What type of Wood is this?



## redzone (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello All, 

I found this dresser thingy at a Restore and plan to refinish it. Any ideas of what species of wood this is? The dresser is fairly light so i dont think its a hard wood. (can lift it with one hand). 

It has definitely been painted multiple times. Hopefully it was worth the $60 bucks! (Canadian)

Thanks All!


----------



## redzone (Sep 28, 2011)

my first guess is Ash.. 

am i close? (that is purely based on a basic google search..


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

The grain pattern reminds of some Ceiba plywood I have, so I'm saying Ceiba.
It's quite light but not usually used as solid wood to make furniture. Not in the west that is but looks as though it could well have been made in asia.


----------



## jasonj (Dec 17, 2011)

redzone said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I found this dresser thingy at a Restore and plan to refinish it. Any ideas of what species of wood this is? The dresser is fairly light so i dont think its a hard wood. (can lift it with one hand).
> 
> ...


Hey aaron, i restored a few old furniture pieces and I found that if it old, light weight, with not much figure to the wood, made in north america it is usually tulip popular. Old poplar is very soft and light weight and used for furniture that is painted. I found that linsed oil is a good finish with wax paste for a simple finish that brings out the beauty of old wood.

hope this helps

Jason


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

I agree with Jason on the Poplar but the wood in the first photo looks more like beech to me.


----------



## jlk103144 (Mar 26, 2012)

Is the base made out of the same wood? It may be easier to identify if you had a good picture of that part of the unit.


----------



## RT1000 (Jan 9, 2007)

My Opinion looks like ponderosa white pine. From what little i can see of it. 30- 35 years that is all we used in Industrial arts class, building small furniture peices in school.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Aaron,

From what I can see of the base I would say tulip poplar like Jason. Tulip poplar was used for painted furniture as well as veneered furniture. It takes stain beautifully and if I were you I would stain it to match the furniture it will be used with.

It is an interesting piece and IMO is worth the $60 (Canadian) you paid for it and the time and expense of stripping it.

Let us see it when you finish it.

Mike


----------



## R.S.Goines (Mar 23, 2012)

Hard to say, I've been in the furniture bizz for 26yrs and I dout that piece was made as a production piece in North America. Most likely a one off from a small shop or from across the water. The grain seems to be tight, but the color is wrong for old poplar. In the pic showing traces of paint, the grain looks more open almost like Luan or one of the Mahogany family. Still very hard to be sure from photos.


----------



## marlinjenson (Jul 24, 2012)

Its like poplar. But not sure cant get proper view by the image u provided.Still its poplar.


----------

